# Muslim woman screaming at Swedish police.



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

This really annoys me. If this happened in the UK the police would let her go and apologize to her. They would be so scared of losing their job.
Good job Swedish police for not giving in to this crazy woman.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Baton to the gut would've simmered her down. Just sayin'


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

that was kind of strange. My guess ( a little wild) is that she hade fines to pay, the police and collection agencies here has started a new tactic, if a criminal with unpaid debt or fines or something like that, are observed with things of value, those things are collcected and sold of. No matter who the owner is. if they drive it or wear it, it is then collcted and sold of. If that is the case here (speculating) well, she might be in problem if it were so she was just borrowing the car. 

And a fun thing, ankedote, there was this club in Stockholm and there were kind of a lot of criminals there so the cops raided it and possesed all their cars, cash and goldchains ( if they had debts, and they had that, and then sent them back in.. but this one guy could head back with his massive goldchain on - and a journalist asked about that. The cops replied it was worthless fake metal, so he could keep it, guess he really gained a lot of respecet when coming back in while cops laughing at him


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

hell, save on the siren - drive around with this stupid bitch's head hanging out screaming ....


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Baton to the gut would've simmered her down. Just sayin'


Yes it does..


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Should of tazed her. Let her flop around like a fish out of water but looking at her size it would of been more like rolling around.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe this is why they do not allow women to drive in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Giblien (Mar 18, 2017)

It never ceases to amaze me how blind some people are to some things. If we lower our behavioral standards for a set of people, aren't we implying a lower status upon them? THAT is intolerant.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Giblien said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how blind some people are to some things. If we lower our behavioral standards for a set of people, aren't we implying a lower status upon them? THAT is intolerant.


you Swedish by chance? - 100% of the problems the Euros are experiencing with the refugee invasion results from their handling of 3rd World mentality & behavior with real world manners ...


----------

